# Data Logger RPM- Oval



## NRCopping (Feb 11, 2007)

So curiousity killed the cat. I decided to purchase an EagleTree Data logger set up with brushless RPM sensor. This is something a few of us figured we could play with to try to find that little bit extra. 

Im looking for Clarifications on how to make the relation back with the use of the data and how to use it to improve performance in the oval world.

What can people tell me?


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

There is a novak sentry in the swap and sell for $40. The software for the sentry tells you everything that's going on to cure your curiosity. The only problem is the sampling rate is only 10hz.(10 samples per second). I'll show you what it can/can't do at the next race.

Not too sure what the software is like with the eagle tree.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

A little fun to have w/ a data logger...

You need the track to yourself.

Make sure Scoring is turned ON

Make sure your Data Tracker is set to start recording at a sensed voltage, not just when plugged in.

Check your car In to the computer... then run 5-6 laps

Print your practice sheet and break down your lap times vs. the data logged so you can pretty much read Lap for Lap.

You can see the highs and lows in the amp load and voltage drop, and use that to see what you are pulling off the corners vs what you use rolling in to the corner. (even more noticable in classes when you had to LIFT.) 

10 samples per second breaks down to like 40 - 50 samples per lap so that breaks things down fairly decent (50 samples per second is much more precise - but a LOT of data) I believe the newer Eagle Tree does 50.


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Is yours 10 or 50 hz Nick?


----------



## NRCopping (Feb 11, 2007)

The v4 logger should be 50hz. The old v3 was 10hz


----------



## driftdreamer06 (Feb 12, 2009)

you can look at the rpm and roll out and figure out your top speed and average. and change gears run again get rpm the highest rpm is not always the fastest! ;-)


----------

